# TCP/IP Bindung für zwei Netzwerkkarten



## MrSandman666 (24. Januar 2002)

Hallo alle zusammen.

Ich habe diesen geilen neuen PC, der schon mit einer OnBoard Netzwerkkarte kam. Ich habe mir dann noch eine Netzwerkkarte gekauft, weil ich in meiner jugendlichen Unschuld nicht wusste, dass man den ADSL Anschluss auch über einen HUB laufen lassen kann. Irgendso'n Hannes bei Mediamarkt hat mir erzählt, dafür brauch man einen Router oder zwei Netzwerkkarten. Ich hab's ihm geglaubt und ne zweite Netzwerkkarte ist billiger als ein Router. Wie dem auch sei, jetzt habe ich diese zwei Netzwerkkarten in meinem Computer.
Ich würde gerne beide nutzen (eine für DSL eine für LAN), kann aber immer nur die neu eingebaute nutzen, weil angeblich für die OnBoard Karte TCP/IP nicht aktiviert ist, obwohl das Protokoll für die Verbindung installiert ist (ich benutze Windows XP).
Die Frage ist jetzt: wie kann ich TCP/IP für beide Verbindungen/Netzwerkkarten gleichzeitig aktivieren, bzw. wie kann ich beide gleichzeitig nutzen?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus...


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (24. Januar 2002)

Wie bitte?
Also normalerweise müsste nach der Installation der zweiten Netzwerkkarte und dem Einrichten, das TCP/IP Protokoll für beide Netzwerkkarten zur Verfügung stehen.

Ich hhabe zwar kein XP aber auch zwei Netzwerkkarten (Win2k) und die laufen alle beide. Eine für DSL/LAN und eine zweite für LAN, da geht das doch auch?

Hast Du mal geguckt ob wirklich für beide das TCP/IP Protokoll eingerichtet ist und das Du DSL über die onBoard laufen lässt?

Theoretisch kannst Du sogar mit beiden Netzwerkkarten eine DSL-Verbindung aufbauen!


----------



## MrSandman666 (24. Januar 2002)

Es ist mir auch ein Rätsel.

Die Sache ist, ich habe die Netzwerkkarte vor dem Computer gekauft, ich habe sie also schon vor dem ersten Systemstart eingebaut. folglich weiss ich nicht, ob die onBoard Karte alleine funktioniert hätte.

Die Karte an sich scheint auch funktionstüchtig zu sein. Ich habe TCP/IP zwar für beide installiert und korrekt konfiguriert, aber trotzdem kriege ich immer wieder die Meldung, dass das Protokoll (zumindest für die eine Verbindung) nicht aktiviert sei.

Ich habe versucht, DSL über die OnBoard Karte laufen zu lassen, das hat aber nicht geklappt. Ich kriege halt gar keine Verbindungen über die OnBoard Karte hin, da diese angeblich TCP/IP nicht aktiviert hat.

Bei XP gibt es den Verbindungstatus und bei dem widerum gibt's eine Registerkarte mit Namen "Netzwerkunterstützung". Bei meiner funktionierenden Verbindung stehen da TCP/IP Daten wie IP, Subnet Mask, etc... Bei der OnBoard Karte steht da immer nur "nicht verfügbar".

Ich hab das DSL Modem schon mal an die OnBoard Karte angeschlossen, mti dem Ergebnis, dass ich nicht mehr online gehen konnte. Soll heissen, der Rechner konnte den Server nicht kontaktieren, was wohl daran lag, dass er keine Verbindung zum Modem hingekriegt hat.


----------



## MrSandman666 (25. Januar 2002)

Hat denn hier keiner eine Idee?


----------



## momohk (12. Februar 2002)

Also erstens.

Was gibt dir ipconfig /all aus ?

Hast du auf beiden karten unterschiedliche ip's ?

Kannst du beide karten pingen ?

Auf der "dsl karte" brauchst du kein tcp/ip, also ausschalten

gruessle

Momo


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (12. Februar 2002)

@momo: Wieso sollte er auf der DSL - Karte kein TCP/IP benötigen?
Du brauchst genauso TCP/IP dafür wie für jede andere Karte auch. Das DSL-Protokoll ist nur ein zusätzliches Protokoll.


----------



## momohk (12. Februar 2002)

digi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @momo: Wieso sollte er auf der DSL - Karte kein TCP/IP benötigen?



Weil das protocol hier PPPoE ist.


Du brauchst genauso TCP/IP dafür wie für jede andere Karte auch.

NO !


gruessle

Momo

P.S. Also ich habe auf meiner "dsl" netzwerkkarte kein tcp/ip gebunden.

gruessle

Momo


----------

